# Help with Bernese Mountain Dog / Newfoundland mix puppy



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

*please no negative comments on “designer breeds” – helpful advice ONLY* 

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with the Newfoundland / Bernese Mountain Dog mixes? I love almost everything I hear about these two breeds separately and with the mix, I am hoping for a healthier dog that is slightly less hairy and slobbery than a pure newfie  
Does anyone have this mix or have knowledge on them? If yes, can you confirm what I have been reading about the mix? I want to make sure I am a good match and can provide the best home.
I’m hoping the dog will have high enough energy level to enjoy hiking, swimming, canoeing, camping, but will also be laid back in the house and ok with down time. We are definitely an active family, but have many calm evenings. I have a 6 month old lab/golden mix and a 5 month old kitten, that I think the dog will get along with just fine. I read these dogs are extremely even tempered, eager to please, obedient (even if a little stubborn), and gentle. 

I do have some concerns that I would like some feedback on from current owners. All of my concerns are on the newfie side of the mix... What is the shedding actually like? What is your grooming routine? Should I expect hair everywhere or can this be managed with weekly brushings? What about the slobber/drool? I read this can be a nightmare. Is this minimized with the mix breed? I’m not necessarily looking to walk around with a rag for the next 10 years, but don’t mind a little drool here and there.
How intolerant are they to heat? I live in Pittsburgh, so it’s mild to cold 8-9 months of the year, but summers can be stifling. We have A/C, but I certainly don’t want my dog to be miserable or uncomfortable. I read the newfies can be a watch dog. Does this translate into a lot of barking or any aggression towards strangers? 

Please don’t think I’m being really picky, guys. I can handle some dirt, drool, and hair. I already have this with my current girl  I just don’t want to get in over my head. I have always owned large dogs, but never one >100 lbs, so just doing my research!!

Another breed I’m considering is the golden retriever mixed with the bernese. Here, I would hope to avoid some hair, slobber, & heat intolerance. Does anyone have experience here?

Please pass along contact information if you happen to know reputable folks with either of these mixes!
I appreciate the feedback on as much as you have experience to comment on!!

(I also attached a picture of Zuzu my puppy and Batman my kitty)

Thanks!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

The unfortunate thing about mixes is that how they turn out is really unpredictable. They could be more like mom or dad or grandma or uncle, or anywhere in between, or something totally their own, etc. 

So a lot of your questions... are really hard to respond to.

Also, it is incredibly difficult to find a reputable breeder of mixes. Especially with Newfs and Berners having so many potential health issues, I would tread with extreme caution. Just mixing them making them healthier, from what I understand, isn't actually a real thing that happens.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Generally curious, how would a mix of both of those breeds be any less hairy or slobbery? Neither of those breeds are dry mouthed and neither is short coated. Plus BMDs are slightly less healthy than Newfies are.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi ChaosIsAWeim- thanks for the reply. Like I mentioned, I am not 100% familiar with the breeds. I am only going off what I read. I read that the newfie has way more hair than the bernese and is more slobbery. I guess my comment came off that in a combo, they would be less of both. That would be nice, huh??  In reality, what I MEANT was that maybe a mix would be less hairy and wet mouthed than a pure newfie. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldn't expect a puppy of that mix to be any less hairy or slobbery than either purebred, and I also wouldn't expect it to be healthier. You're going to have a tough time finding a breeder of that mix who health tests, and without those health tests it's definitely possible to get a mixed puppy who is less healthy than either purebred generally speaking.

I think your best bet is to find a purebred breeder of either breed who health tests, and go from there.

There's also the fact that you can't predict the product of a mix, so it could grow up to be totally the opposite of what you hope.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi guys- I appreciate the responses, but I think I need to clarify. The main purpose of the mix is not “hybrid vigor.” Please don’t give me advice on this heated topic. 
I’m looking for feedback from people who actually have Bernese or Newfoundlands in their lives. To these people only (not those people making assumptions or reading into my words or offering advice that I didn’t ask for nor do I want), I would like to hear your stories and experiences. Please tell me about your experience with temperament, activity level, clean up (hair, slobber), longevity. If you read my initial post, you will see that I am wondering if others have experience with their berner/newfie doing the activities I listed and I have some questions on the potential drawbacks of the breeds. The purpose of my post is to seek out additional information that you can’t get on a breed write-up.

To all you dog forum negative nancy’s:
I know you can’t predict what you get. So don’t waste your time telling me this. I’m just looking for some anecdotal advice about berners and newfies so I can educate myself and hopefully make a good decision. I never post to forums, but I thought I would give it a try in an effort to add to the research I have already done. I guess I was hoping that I might get constructive advice, but it seems like people can’t even understand my question or just have to speak up with something negative & unrelated. It’s really a shame. This could be a great avenue for sharing information...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

There are numerous newfies and berners in my training classes and at the dog park where I work. I also dog sit for one. 

Berners are absolutely not any less furry or drooly than newfies. I would not wish either's drool or hair on anyone. 

And I have a "German Shedder" so you can imagine how much hair I already put up with. I wouldn't put up with a lab or another GSD shedding, let alone a Newf/Bern! :O


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Nobody is trying to be negative, we're just trying to give you constructive advice from people who know a bit about breeding. We're just trying to share information that you may not have considered, or that others reading your post may not have considered. It's a public forum, so you can't require that everyone posting be an owner of one of those breeds. Personally, I've known and been around dogs of both breeds, though I haven't owned either. Neither are very long lived and can have a number of health problems, which means it's super important to go to a breeder who health tests and knows the health of their lines (whether they're breeding purebred or mixed dogs). And from experience, both drool and shed quite a bit, so I don't think a mix would be noticeably less than either parent.

We're really just trying to be helpful and I think you're taking these very tame responses the wrong way.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no problem with mutts, I have one myself. Thing is, you're asking for information about how a mutt will turn out, and even if someone here had a newf/berner mix, that is in no way predictive of what your experience with that mix might be. A "breeder" who is selling these mutts without the health testing people mentioned is a backyard breeder, which is terrible to support. You'd be better off finding a newf mix from a newf rescue or shelter where at least you're not paying out the nose to support unethical breeding, and you're providing a home for a dog who needs one. People here are dog lovers, and breeding without concern for the animal's health is troubling. It isn't a matter of "hybrid vigor." You're choosing two breeds with health issues. Both parent would need extensive testing to make sure they were just producing puppies of average health. It sounds like you care a lot for your pets, and I imagine you'd be devastated if you purchased a pup only to find it had an avoidable genetic condition and you lose it at a young age. No one wants that to happen to you, or to have a dog suffer because whoever bred them didn't take enough care to ensure genetic soundness.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, DJEtzel, for the post! I fostered a german shepard for awhile and I had what looked like tumbleweeds of hair rolling down my hallways  My lab/golden mix sheds a lot, but not quite that much, yet. She is only 6 months, so I suspect more to come.
Do you have any information to share on the dog you sit? Not regarding the hair or drool, since you have confirmed my thoughts on this, but rather on the personality & temperament. Thanks again!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my dog is a mix of Bernese mountain dog, German Shepherd and possibly border collie (he's a rescue so it's really unknown but the bernese part is almost certain) and boy does he drool and shed. He only has the one breed in him of the two you thought would make the mix better drool and shedding-wise and well that's not the case for me. If I am with him the whole day I can't really go out at night with the same pants I was wearing because they will be full of drool. And as for the shedding, I know that some of his other breeds might make this worse than a purebred Bernese but it's really kinda terrible. I vacuum and the next day the floor is full of fur. 

I don't know anything about newfies though but I wouldn't expect it to be better on these 2 aspects at least.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Nobody is trying to be negative, we're just trying to give you constructive advice from people who know a bit about breeding. We're just trying to share information that you may not have considered, or that others reading your post may not have considered. It's a public forum, so you can't require that everyone posting be an owner of one of those breeds. Personally, I've known and been around dogs of both breeds, though I haven't owned either. Neither are very long lived and can have a number of health problems, which means it's super important to go to a breeder who health tests and knows the health of their lines (whether they're breeding purebred or mixed dogs). And from experience, both drool and shed quite a bit, so I don't think a mix would be noticeably less than either parent.
> 
> We're really just trying to be helpful and I think you're taking these very tame responses the wrong way.


Hi elrohwen- Again, maybe my lack of experience in forums is at fault here. I was trying to steer conversation towards temperament & doggie upkeep, and not on the health of a mix, which I don't even believe in. I probably should have also mentioned that I am in conversations with a couple breeders (one in MI and one in VA) that use AKC registered dogs only and the puppies come with health guarantee. I am as confident as one can be in the these breeders I have found. Furthermore, I'm not opposed to rescues either. My current golden/lab puppy is a rescue and she is an angel. I understand how important it is to know the health lines when going through breeders. This is not really "advice" that is beneficial to me. There aren't many bernese or newfies in my area, so I was hoping to pull on people who may own one or know one to offer me more about the breed and not the value of doing breeder research.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

comet1771 said:


> Thanks, DJEtzel, for the post! I fostered a german shepard for awhile and I had what looked like tumbleweeds of hair rolling down my hallways  My lab/golden mix sheds a lot, but not quite that much, yet. She is only 6 months, so I suspect more to come.
> Do you have any information to share on the dog you sit? Not regarding the hair or drool, since you have confirmed my thoughts on this, but rather on the personality & temperament. Thanks again!


Yes, my GSD has the tumbleweed hair, and the berner I sit for does as well, just much more and much larger "weeds" around the house. And the drool. -_-

They are great, well behaved family type dogs from what I've seen. None of them that I know have any issues with people, dogs, or cats. They're pretty relaxed dogs, good at offleash play as well.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Just hope you go to a shelter or a rescue because no good breeder is breeding these mixes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A health guarantee isn't the same as health testing. . .a guarantee just means they'll replace the puppy if it has a problem. And once you're attached you might not want a replacement :/. Testing the parent dogs at least reduces the chances of the problems happening so you can avoid cashing in on the guarantee.

I've only know one Newf and one Berner. . .but yes, drool and fur . Lots of it. Nice dogs though.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually Newfies have longer life spans then Bernese mountain dogs. Mine was a Newfie mix or a off bred Newfie,either way he didn't drool much. That's because his head was shaped more like a retriever,longer muzzle,tight lips. So a mix would be a little less likely less drooly,but its hard to completely say. Some Bernese mountain dogs are not very drooly and others are. Mixes can still have and often do have as much fur as the original breed. Your mix would have as long as fur as either dog I would think. It likely will not be high energy,well at least after the first couple years would be lower. I don't see why they couldn't hike though,Newfs tend to love water also,but sense its a mix its still not for certain.

Life span averages(including desease)http://users.pullman.com/lostriver/breeddata.htm#Mastiff


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Bernese cross, I saw the mother so know she was a Bernese and the father was probably the neighbors Lab x Border collie. I did not pay anything for her. She does not drool at all but sure is hairy! She sheds a lot, has a great temperament, really smart. She is ten years old now and not very sound. Her health has been good but she has a lot of arthritis. I had her spayed at six months which was probably a little early.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a female Berner who is just shy of 2. She is my first Berner. My previous dogs were Dobes and a Min Pin. She sheds alot daily and twice a year she blows her coat (pretty much it is vacuuming three times a day for three weeks). More mouthy as a puppy than the other puppies i had, but she grew out of it. 

She is very friendly and has bursts of hyperactivity, but for the most part is a friendly, calm dog who settles nicely in the house. She went thru a year and a half of obedience and does awesome off leash with her recall, but will not lay down on command with out a little coaxing, because she is stubborn like that, lol.

She isn't a big drooler, but she does drool if she is about get a treat or be fed.

We paid a pretty penny for her. She comes from healthier lines with many long lived dogs, ( over 10 years old) and both of her parents are well titled. My biggest concern with a Berner mix would be where the breeding Berner came from. Most of the breeders I had contact with are very particular about who gets a puppy with breeding rights (I have no plans on breeding my dog). 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We dogsit for a family who has had two berners over a 10+ year period, and I suspect they will be up for a third dog soon. We came into their lives as their first berner was turning 10 and she passed away within that year. The second and current berner is now 11 and that is at the extreme end of the lifespan scale for a berner, almost unheard of. She seems healthy, slower than her younger days, but still healthy enough to come to our house for a long weekend each month when her family travels. She has been a joy to have around the house. We just love her. She loves to be a lap dog with us in the recliner and plays easily and carefully around our toy dogs, very gentle with children though she could easily and unintentionally knock over a 5 year old child. Being a female I'd guess she is a bit smaller than a male and I would think around 70 pounds. We put her water bowl (a very large one!) on a throw rug and she makes use of the entire rug for slop control. The family is nice enough to have her groomed before bringing her when she is blowing her coat. Even still, we brush her daily (at least a 30 minute chore) and you can still pull clumps from her and fur bunnies abound! The family gets all their berners from the same breeder, again as mentioned in a post above, because the breeder does a great job of health testing and is very selective about puppy placement. The breeder also keeps the pups until they are 4-5 months old. In return for getting a slightly older puppy the breeder does quite a bit of training with the pups before they are delivered, never shipped. The current berner spent her first weekend with us at 5 months old and she slept through the night without needing to potty, was completely crate trained with command, knew all of her basic obedience stuff, and walked nicely on a leash. 

We also have friends with newfies. They seem a bit more slobbery than the berner, at least to me, but that's really relative because slobbery is slobbery and you will become friends with a mop in any case. We have hard floors throughout the house and I can't imagine having wither breed with a carpeted home. 

Both the newfie owners and the berner owners purchased their dogs on strict spay/neuter contracts. I have seen the pedigrees of their dogs (provided by the breeders) and everything is above board with health certs, AKC registry, finished champions in every generation, and careful breeding choices. I suspect the owners have paid a lot for these dogs but they are rewarded with fewer vet bills and longer lives of their dogs.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Comet, I have to say I'm a little confused with your question and your responses to other posters. I am reading that you are asking about a specific mix - Newfoundland x Bernese which is pretty specific vs. a mix with either breed. The other posters are giving information to try and help you but you seem to want to only hear positives of this type of mutt.

I have nothing to add to the conversation other then you say your talking to two breeders but the breeders are breeding mutts ... I personally would be concerned about buying a puppy from someone who breeds mutts on purpose and probably will pay a lot for this puppy. An AKC Newfoundland x with a AKC Bernese = MUTT! This is true of Labradoodles, Puggles and any other mutt that people pay big money for. As was said, you may run into problems as the dog ages because of inherent breed problems but you seem not to want to hear that.

Honestly, I have no clue why you would come on, ask for advice and get upset that people are giving you sound advice ... even if it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi. I have a Newfie! 

I didn't read all the responses, so I'm sure some of this will be rehashed. But here's my life with a Newfie:

Annabel doesn't have all of her adult coat yet and even without it, I find hair everywhere. Her her last few obedience classes, she actually left little tumbleweeds every time she flopped down. We run a brush over her every day and have a more major grooming session once a week and even with that, there's still platy of fur. 

At the moment she mostly she only drools when she's hungry or hot, but as she's been getting older, it's been a bit more frequent. The mouth shape of a Newfie (who is bred to assist with water rescue) has looser jowls that allow water to flow away from their mouth in the water, so they are MESSY drinkers. The water just pours off of them and all over the kitchen. We have special chamois cloths all around there to help with keeping the water off the ground. Oh, and a lot of them also will swim in their water bowls. Or puddles. Or the toilet...

If you don't want bags of hair and drool floggers on your ceiling, I would NOT recommend a Newf or Newf mix (since you can't guarantee they won't take after the Newf parent in these regards). 

Also, I know you don't want to hear about it, but if you get a Newf or Newf mix it it CRITICAL (let me say that again, it is CRITICAL, CRUCIAL, VITAL) that the parents are health tested. OFA. Do you have any idea how much hip dysplasia and cruciate tear surgeries cost? Because it's about as much as a car. If they don't have OFA results on the parent dogs (and going back several generations, ideally) you are looking down the barrel of a gun when it comes to these horrible, painful, and debilitating diseases. I cannot warn you enough about this. Having those clearances can't 100% guarantee you won't get hip dysplasia or any of the other common issues, but it does limit the possibility a great deal to know the hip history of the dogs in your pup's pedigree. NOT JUST A VET! OFA!

And that's coming from a Newf owner, just like you asked  It is NOT worth the risk.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful posts. If anyone has similar questions as me on a breed or a mix, last night I found some helpful videos on youtube on dog breeds that might help you too. They are short 5 minute clips made by Discovery or Animal Planet, I can’t remember which. One is titled Dogs 101 and the other is Breed All About It. I guess they are “shorts” from the full length shows. Both were great supplements to my internet research and these posts. I think the Dogs 101 was much more informative on temperament and health.
Although everyone confirmed that the newfie truly is a slobber monster  and is an intense shedder, I still adore the breed, so I will need to think about if it’s worth the work. As for the Bernese, it seems like the hair is there, but maybe a mix would tone this down and the drooling. 
Right now, we are searching petfinder and adopt a pet daily in hopes of finding a mix with one or both of these breeds. We are not in a rush, so maybe we will get lucky! I will also be doing some more research on the two breeders I found. I’m not sure if they do testing, but I know their dogs are AKC and they have papers. They usually breed purebred newfies, goldens, Bernese and great Pyrenees, but they are doing the mixes for family dogs occasionally. To me, this made sense, but I will certainly do more digging.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Please don't go by AKC papers. Puppy mill dogs are AKC registered. It doesn't necessarily mean it's a sign of quality. If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to take a look at the breeders (if they have websites) and let you know if I see any red flags or what you should be looking for. You can also try to see if any of their dogs are listed on the OFA database (http://www.offa.org).

I will say that I'm generally wary of a breeder who breeds more than one or two breeds. It's really difficult to truly breed for the betterment of several breeds at ones and to have the solid knowledge of standard and pedigrees for a lot of breeds. But that might just be my own over-caution.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Please don't go by AKC papers. Puppy mill dogs are AKC registered. It doesn't necessarily mean it's a sign of quality. If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to take a look at the breeders (if they have websites) and let you know if I see any red flags or what you should be looking for. You can also try to see if any of their dogs are listed on the OFA database (http://www.offa.org).
> 
> I will say that I'm generally wary of a breeder who breeds more than one or two breeds. It's really difficult to truly breed for the betterment of several breeds at ones and to have the solid knowledge of standard and pedigrees for a lot of breeds. But that might just be my own over-caution.


This ^^^ 

If you really want a mix, find one in a shelter or rescue. If you want a dog from a breeder, find a recognized breed that meets your criteria and then find a reputable breeder. Folks here will be more than happy to help with either of those options.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Dogs 101 and Breed all about it are notorious for having bad information. I certainly would not take them as gospel, rather with a grain of salt.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Why don't you just get a purebred berner if you like the slightly less drool and hair part? They're super sweet dogs and IME have a very similar temperament to newfs as far as being laid back, gentle, sweet family dogs.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Please don't go by AKC papers. Puppy mill dogs are AKC registered. It doesn't necessarily mean it's a sign of quality. If you'd like, I'd be more than happy to take a look at the breeders (if they have websites) and let you know if I see any red flags or what you should be looking for. You can also try to see if any of their dogs are listed on the OFA database (http://www.offa.org).
> 
> I will say that I'm generally wary of a breeder who breeds more than one or two breeds. It's really difficult to truly breed for the betterment of several breeds at ones and to have the solid knowledge of standard and pedigrees for a lot of breeds. But that might just be my own over-caution.


Effisia- Your advice is not over cautious! That website is a great tool, thanks for sharing! I will make sure to ask if they were tested and use the website to confirm. I would share the breeder website with you if I had one to share. This was a word of mouth recommendation and I spoke with her on the phone and she seems older and not so tech savvy. This is definitely something I will keep in my back pocket as I continue my search for breeders. Unless we find a rescue, of course!


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Dogs 101 and Breed all about it are notorious for having bad information. I certainly would not take them as gospel, rather with a grain of salt.


I don't think anything should be taken as gospel, personally. I just said they were useful tools and they are. I have experience owning 3 different purebreds and quite a few mixes. When I watched the videos on breeds I have experience with, I thought the descriptions were very close. Of course, every dog is different, but general conclusions were good. I think these videos help a person with little to no experience with a breed start to build a picture of what they might be able to expect. And the descriptions on berners and newfies match what I'm hearing on this thread.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

comet1771 said:


> Effisia- Your advice is not over cautious! That website is a great tool, thanks for sharing! I will make sure to ask if they were tested and use the website to confirm. I would share the breeder website with you if I had one to share. This was a word of mouth recommendation and I spoke with her on the phone and she seems older and not so tech savvy. This is definitely something I will keep in my back pocket as I continue my search for breeders. Unless we find a rescue, of course!


I would add to also ask the breeder about the general health of her lines and how long they live. Berners are very prone to cancer, for example, and it's not something that can be tested for. The only way to know is to go to a good breeder who is honest about the health of the dogs she breeds, and the health of their relatives.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I would add to also ask the breeder about the general health of her lines and how long they live. Berners are very prone to cancer, for example, and it's not something that can be tested for. The only way to know is to go to a good breeder who is honest about the health of the dogs she breeds, and the health of their relatives.


Oh, that's totally true. (I'm not too aware of health issues past Newfies) I also forgot to mention, I'm not sure with mixes, but I know with Newfies, they need to be tested by a cardiologist (NOT a vet) around 10 weeks for SAS and other heart issues. SAS is heartbreaking. Reputable Newf breeders in the US won't let their pups go to homes until after they get that checkup at 10 weeks. 

It's possible I MAY have framed Annabel's heart clearance certificate thing... It's also possible her obedience graduation certificates are on the fridge.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Hi. I have a Newfie!
> 
> I didn't read all the responses, so I'm sure some of this will be rehashed. But here's my life with a Newfie:
> 
> ...


I missed this post somehow. Thank you so much for sharing this experience. Regarding your grooming notes, I was watching more YouTube videos last night of newf owners & their grooming routine. It was quite amusing I don’t think I have ever seen so much hair! This would definitely be a large and frequent job! As for the love of water, this reminds me of my puppy. She is a lab/golden, and a LOVER of water. She swims in water bowls all the time and jumps in the shower with me! It’s super messy, but adorable. So, this would be nothing new for me! Actually, the love of water is a huge draw of mine to this breed. We love to camp, swim, and boat and I really think a newfie would be RIGHT at home with the activities we already enjoy doing.
I hear what you are saying on the health issues and vet bills. Honestly, if a berner were not so ridden with these issues, that would be the direction we would go. And with the newf, they are a little better than the berner, but they come with their own set of concerns and are larger, so there is even more wear and tear on their body. My ideal situation would be to find a rescue/mix and hope for the best. I guess my second best case might be to find a breeder that is OFA tested that is a mix or pure. In either case, you have no health certainties, and that is the scary part of owning a dog. The push for the mix, on my end, is hopefully to add a few years to the very short longevity of the berner. It seems like the berner mixes I have asked people about are getting 2+ more years. Again, no certainty in anything, but it seems to be a trend anyways.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

comet1771 said:


> The push for the mix, on my end, is hopefully to add a few years to the very short longevity of the berner. It seems like the berner mixes I have asked people about are getting 2+ more years. Again, no certainty in anything, but it seems to be a trend anyways.


Genetics really doesn't work this way though. It's so hard to believe anything you read about mixes, because most people don't actually know the true mix of their dog and are just guessing. 

The best way to get a long lived dog of either breed is to go through a really reputable breeder. I have no problems with mixes, but you're going to have an extremely hard time finding a breeder of mixes who is doing it responsibly and actually getting healthier dogs.


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Effisia said:


> Oh, that's totally true. (I'm not too aware of health issues past Newfies) I also forgot to mention, I'm not sure with mixes, but I know with Newfies, they need to be tested by a cardiologist (NOT a vet) around 10 weeks for SAS and other heart issues. SAS is heartbreaking. Reputable Newf breeders in the US won't let their pups go to homes until after they get that checkup at 10 weeks.
> 
> It's possible I MAY have framed Annabel's heart clearance certificate thing... It's also possible her obedience graduation certificates are on the fridge.


Yes, I did read about SAS testing on the newfies too. The breeder I was looking at for the newfie/berner mix trains most of her pups for therapy services. She seemed very responsible and also uses one of her past puppies as her own therapy dog. I am hoping she will have no problem giving me some contact information for recipients of the dogs. I can ask about general health issues from these people.
I do not have as much information on the breeder of the golden/berner and I don't have as much confidence in the intentions of her breeding reasons, so I am still doing research on her.


----------



## cdsky3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi!!
I have owned two Bernese Mountain Dogs, my neighbor owns a newfie and a berner/shepherd mix. I love the berner breed, however they have many problems that you MUST consider! From how I am reading the posting you are worried about the care of the animal, which is great. Unfortunately, with any type of giant breed, you are going to run into health problems. The berner has more of a chance to develop cancer than any other recognized dog breed. My first girl ended up jumping at the wrong time, and ended up catching the cancer bullet when she was 7 months old. We were blessed though; we changed her diet and got to know our vet VERY well. She lived until she was 6.5 years old, which for the berner breed is considered OLD. 

My second girl is now three years old. She is a rescue. We got her as a puppy as well (and only just got her fixed when she was 2.5 years old...NEVER SPAY OR NEUTER A GIANT BREED UNTIL THEY ARE AT LEAST A YEAR OLD or you will create heath problems further down the line). Sonata is pure spitfire, and allergies. She can't eat wheat, potatoes, or rice. Any of those three and she gets itchy feet and ears.

When we had both the girls the blowing of the coat was literally a carpet of fur (during a coat blow we brush the girls a half hour to an hour twice a day). We would run the vacuum twice, sometimes three times a day. Now we only run it once . Regular groomer runs are a MUST (you will get to know your groomer well, so make sure you find one that you like!), and dental care is essential (you can't feed them Greenies, since they are to small and a choking hazard). Sadly you get used to eating dog fur! They really aren’t joking about dog fur in the butter. We constantly dust and vacuum and you would never know it. I cringe when I make potluck meals, hoping that a stray bit of fur doesn’t decide to flavor the pot! 

Both girls required EXTRA LARGE kennels to have their own bedrooms (so to speak), so make sure you have room to set up their rooms !

During the summer, I could rarely get the girls outside the house. The a/c ran/runs full time at 68 degrees. I spend most of my summers under a blanket (when I am inside). Walks happen either early in the morning or very late in the evening (sometimes by flashlight). For flea/tick drops I pay $26 to $36 per package. Serenade wasn’t very high energy due to being such and ill dog, however Sonata tends to bounce off the walls, and is constantly active. So keep in mind that you may be locked up in the house with a large stir crazy dog (at least until puppyhood wears off)!

Do the berners drool? No. Berners are a dry mouth breed with the mastiff head. They will however drop spit if there is food being around or they have been playing in the water bowl.

My neighbor owns a newfie (her name is Lucy). Lucy is actually going into surgery at the end of this month. She has a tumor growing inside one of her lips, and it has caused her head to swell. She too requires constant grooming, and from sitting down and doing groom sessions with the neighbor, and can tell you that they have just as much if not MORE of a shedding tendency then a berner. And yes, she does bark, she is very watchful of her charges (5 boys). Is she aggressive? No, but I would not want to argue with a 100+lb dog...would you? 

The berner mix that they own is ALWAYS shedding. She is however a 10 year old girl. Behavior wise she takes after her berner side, in looks she is shepherd coloring. She is very sweet, but reserved. The family said that her mother (the berner) lived until she was 10. So they felt confident with getting her. However, they were fully aware of the health problems of the berner breed, and have done an excellent job with her. (berners often develop a wheat allergy when they turn three-keep an key out for this )

I love my girls, they hold a special place in my heart, but I am done with the berner breed. At least for now. I can't take the heartache any more. I sit at night looking at my Sonata, and constantly chant 'Please live till nine, please live till nine!' Please don’t get upset with the people who are warning you to look for healthy parents for your future puppy, and please please please don’t fall for the stupid ‘a mix dog will be healthier then a purebred’ myth. Anyone who has a brain can figure out that the only reason why ‘purebreds have more illnesses then a mix breed,’ is because millions of dollars are spent each year on specific breed. Not so much on the mixes. Any vet will tell you that a mix is just as likely to be as sickly as a purebred. Don’t believe me? Ask your vet.

Please take my advise and hear me out here. This is up to you, but ask ANY breeder these questions: HAVE THE PARENTS HAD THEIR ELBOWS AND HIPS CHECKED? HAVE THEY HAD THEIR HEARTS CHECKED? (I had to put down my older girl due to hips dysplasia and congenital heart failure-have you ever had to think about how you will move a dogs corpse out of the house if it is over 100lbs? It isn't something fun to ponder). ARE THERE ANY HEALTH CONCERNS ABOUT THIS BREED THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO INFORM ME ABOUT (find out if they know the breed before you get a puppy from them. If they don’t know what health issues are prevalent in the breed, then why are they breeding in the first place?) HOW OLD WAS THE MOTHER WHEN SHE HAD HER FIRST LITTER OF PUPPIES, AND HOW OLD IS SHE NOW? (if the mom was under 2 it means that some very cruel, sadistic, perverted, as*hole of a person should be thrown in jail for torturing a puppy. Giant breeds often don't leave puppyhood until they are 2.5 years old. If you want a berner likely to live longer, look for an older dame---or you could support some sicko who is out to make a quick buck off of you, your choice). CAN I SEE YOUR BREEDER’S CONTRACT BEFORE I PURCHASE THE PUPPY? (look to see what is in contract. It should state that you have one week to get the puppy looked over by your vet. Do you pay to ship the puppy back to them if it is an ill dog? Or will they mail you a check if the dog turns out sickly? Think about it, you have spent 6 months with a puppy and it turns out to have cancer. Do you really want to hand something you love back to a stranger who you know will be killing it the moment it sets foot in their vet’s office?) 

..and if you get a Golden Retriever mix HAVE THE PARENTS BEEN THYROID TESTED? (goldens are SUCH a sick breed right now. They have been so over bred that now many of the breeders tell you that they have to take a specific supplement their whole life, or any contract is null and void. Be as careful with these breeders as you are with the Bernese breeders.)

...oh and a side note...if you are looking at a berner...make sure their eyes aren't droopy. You want tight lids, none of the droopy stuff. If the parents have droopy eyes, know that you may be in for some eye problems as well.

Hope some of this helps you out. Please don’t get upset at the posters here that are advising you on the health checks. They are trying to help you stack the deck in you AND your future fur balls favor. There is nothing more painful than having to put down your companion early, and wondering what you could have done differently. If just asking one question can make the difference, between a good quality life, and a miserable experience, what is the harm in asking?


----------



## comet1771 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the very detailed email. I really appreciate the advice that you have to share. With the large dog breeds (berner, especially) I understand the health concerns and am definitely taking a lot of precaution if I go a breeder route. For one, testing seems to be a must! Along with asking all the right questions (hearts, elbows, hips, mother’s age for first & current litter, etc etc). 
Also, great point about the increased cost in general maintenance of a large breed (flea/tick, etc.)

I had known before I originally posted that both of these breeds had very significant & serious health concerns, but it hits closer when you hear it from actual owners of the dogs.


----------



## cdsky3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Happy to be of assistance! If you have any more questions or ponders I will try my best to assist you with those as well!


----------

